# Adobe Alternatives



## Alison Savros (May 17, 2019)

Hey there, I know some people are generally unhappy about Adobe's new policy so I thought I'd share a list of alternatives in a post I've made on my blog, because I don't know if character limits exist here. 
saturnus.x10.bz: Adobe Software Alternatives – Saturnus Official
At the same time, if you know any other good alternatives yourselves, we can discuss them here. There are a lot of them.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 17, 2019)

I didn't hear of any changes to Adobe; could you outline what they are? Do they affect things like Adobe reader?


----------



## PercyD (May 17, 2019)

Adobe... as in...?
They have so many products, what thing are you trying to replace?


----------



## Alison Savros (May 17, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I didn't hear of any changes to Adobe; could you outline what they are? Do they affect things like Adobe reader?


Basically they stated that you are no longer licensed to use old software and they can sue you for doing so.


----------



## Alison Savros (May 17, 2019)

PercyD said:


> Adobe... as in...?
> They have so many products, what thing are you trying to replace?


Any art based software that people use the most. These are alternatives I imagine would help.


----------



## PercyD (May 17, 2019)

Alison Savros said:


> Any art based software that people use the most. These are alternatives I imagine would help.


Which art program? Photoshop? Illustrator? Dreamweaver...?


----------



## Alison Savros (May 17, 2019)

PercyD said:


> Which art program? Photoshop? Illustrator? Dreamweaver...?


Basically Photoshop and Illustrator and some of their video related software.


----------



## PercyD (May 17, 2019)

Alison Savros said:


> Basically Photoshop and Illustrator and some of their video related software.


Well, Krita is good for digital art (photoshop and illustrator). It even has some vector capabilities.

I have to get back to you on video editors.


----------



## Alison Savros (May 17, 2019)

PercyD said:


> Well, Krita is good for digital art (photoshop and illustrator). It even has some vector capabilities.
> 
> I have to get back to you on video editors.


There's quite a few out there I found. I thought I'd mention them on the list. This was mostly for if it helped others who were planning on boycotting Adobe. It seems to be happening with a lot of frustrated former customers.


----------



## PercyD (May 17, 2019)

I don't really think its worth _boycotting_. We have options now~


----------



## Alison Savros (May 17, 2019)

PercyD said:


> I don't really think its worth _boycotting_. We have options now~


True. I just thought it would help for those who do make that decision. Maybe boycotting it is going a bit overboard but at the same time they did pay to use the old software. I know I can't always afford a subscription based service myself sometimes.


----------



## PercyD (May 18, 2019)

Oh!
This video might help btw-
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL2m2YvnrOYxJGHDZczNkU6jLuVeRyjj2i


----------



## Fallowfox (May 18, 2019)

I use GIMP, which is freeware.


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (May 21, 2019)

Clip studio, krita, and afffinty are,pretty good.


----------



## Jevlin (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Skychickens (May 22, 2019)

I use GIMP and SAI myself after the adobe shenanigans made it so I couldn’t have Illustrator anymore. And to be fair the other things like InDesign has good (or better) Microsoft office counterparts. Publisher is my friend. Excel is my friend. Word basically is my wife. 

*ahem* as for video editing, there’s a lot of good freeware out there. Lots of good lists if you start asking what the YouTubers use.


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (May 22, 2019)

Yeah, not happy about this. I will have to look into some alternatives that have a similar feel. Although I use SAI and Clip Studio they aren't anything like it, unfortunately for ease of use, Photoshop has always been my go-to. Does anyone know which of these alternatives are the most similar to Photoshop?


----------



## Arvid (May 22, 2019)

For Art then:

Gimp
Paint.net
FireAlpaca
Krita
For Video:

Shotcut
Sony Vegas
IMovie
Now, while I myself don't use Adobe Products, it will most likely be hard to get used to a different Workflow and Interface when you switch Programs.


----------



## RailRide (May 22, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I didn't hear of any changes to Adobe; could you outline what they are? Do they affect things like Adobe reader?


Adobe is being sued by Dolby over some royalty shenanigans stemming from Creative Cloud. Before CC, Dolby was paid (as per contract) according to the number of physical disks sold. With CC, there are no physical disks--just subscriptions to download-ware. Problem: Adobe was paying per subscription...which (unlike physical disks) can have multiple applications with Dolby tech within. As far as Dolby is concerned, this enabled Adobe to skip out on a heaping pile of payments.

Effect on end users? Older versions of CC (with Dolby tech) are no longer available for download. Newer versions may not work on older computers that were just fine with the older CC software. Adobe insinuates that (without naming names) that Dolby might also come after end users continuing to use the older CC applications.

Oh, and if you can run the latest version, don't worry--the price of your subscription is going up.

---PCJ


----------



## Italo Fox (May 24, 2019)

Is Affinity any good? Like how well does it stand against Adobe?

I use my work license for Adobe so I'm in no pickle or anything, but it's good to scout ahead for options. I'm for one not a fan of supporting companies that have monopolistic behaviors.


----------



## Jevlin (May 28, 2019)

Italo Fox said:


> Is Affinity any good? Like how well does it stand against Adobe?


I can't speak from experience, unfortunately, but Affinity Photo is known as the biggest competitor of Photoshop and the people I talked with think it's a great alternative - some think It's better than Photoshop. I doubt that one, though, but it definitely seems like it's worth a try. If I'm correct, you can try it for 10 days for free, if you'd like to.
store.serif.com: Affinity Store


----------

